
The Stoic Art of Internalizing Your Goals – A How-To Guide - js7745
https://medium.com/the-mission/a-how-to-guide-for-the-stoic-art-of-internalizing-your-goals-e7f18914b655
======
ghostbrainalpha
For those of you getting overwhelmed by The Stoic article of the day on
here....

This piece is short and well written. It is definitely better than 90% of the
"Introduction to Stoicism" articles I have read.

